
Unlimited vacation, it seems, encouraged employees Not to go on vacation - alvinktai
http://www.fastcompany.com/3051537/fast-feed/kickstarter-nixes-unlimited-vacation-time-for-employees
======
MarkCole
Is 25 days a year considered generous in the US? I am in Europe and receive 26
days a year (Not including public holidays of course) and I consider that to
be a fairly standard amount for tech workers. Do Americans maybe have more
public holidays that offset this?

My partner on the other hand receives, what I consider a "generous" holiday
package of 6 weeks a year. And no, not as a teacher, she works in a creative
field.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Ten days is standard in the US for professional jobs, but there's no legal
minimum whatsoever. Five or six weeks is unheard-of, at least for rank-and-
file employees.

~~~
ionised
10 days? Fuck.

I get 24 days at my current job (c++ developer) and I don't think it's enough.

There are managers and directors here that get upwards of 40 days per year.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
I just stood around at a conference with people who have decades' more
experience than me and they all get 10 days of vacation each year, and are
encouraged not to use them. One guy started going on about how that's just
what we do in America to have a bigger economy than everyone else, and how all
the world's immigrants prefer America.

This is the kind of thing that makes people think Americans are weird and
masochistic.

